# Quinclorac does not work on my crabgrass, best instant kill?



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

After 2 doses of quinclorac, my crabgrass saw little damage,
Today I took a trip to my local garden supply shop, the owner and staff there seem very knowledgeable.
When I told them I tried Quinclorac, they told me, "won't be effective"!, they said the species of crabgrass we have in our area (Bakersfield, ca), is not effected by the stuff.

The problem is, I would like to kill the large patches that have spread, however, I just purchased and put down some pre emergent with fert since it was never done since I purchased this house about a year ago, so if I kill those patches, I cannot throw down anymore seed for a while.

I am assuming that no further spread of crabgrass will happen since I used a pre emergent?
If I wait and kill the crabgrass once I can reseed, what would some suggestions be?"
The shop guy mentioned using an old golf club with a sponge attached to dab the crabgrass with roundup.
If roundup is effective, which product would be best?

thanks.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Do you have any pictures of the crabgrass? If quinclorac doesn't kill it, then Tenacity would be a good choice. Many uses with a bottle of Tenacity.

But before you start throwing out different chemicals all over your yard, it's good to get a good ID.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

@LawnNerd Here you go.
I didn't expect quanclorac to not be effective after all the positive reviews I read.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Well, looks like I'll never live in Bakersfield. There are quite a few herbicides that'll take out crabgrass. Tenacity would be my next choice. 2 sprays at .55tsp per 1000 sqft 14 days apart.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What quiclorac product you use? Did it include a MSO surfactant?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Did you use MSO with the quinclorac?


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

@lawnnerd thanks....yes, there are many better places to live.
I originally purchased tenacity as recommended here, then someone stated quinclorac would be safer on my young tall fescue, so I cancled the order.
If the pre emergent will keep the crabgrass from spreading.....I will hold off a bit to kill it...that way I can address the bold spots it will leave.....thats the plan anyway.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

I used southern ag surfactant....with the second application....i also added speed zone


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks again guys,
Just ordered tenacity and some of the dye stuff....so I can be sure I dont miss any spots.
I have never seen roundup get great reviews online...and I would rather use a product that shouldnt kill any of my fescue.
Do you think I should wait any amount of time before applying.....since I just used a pre emergent? Or I'm good to go?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

drjoeshmoe said:


> I used southern ag surfactant....with the second application....i also added speed zone


Southern Ag sells more than one kind of surfactant. I'm guessing you used NIS (non-ionic surfactant), but you need to use MSO (methylated seed oil) on crabgrass.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

drjoeshmoe said:


> If the pre emergent will keep the crabgrass from spreading.....I will hold off a bit to kill it...that way I can address the bold spots it will leave.....thats the plan anyway.


I'd kill it, because the pre-m will stop new plants from germinating it won't stop the current ones from growing and spreading.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Im sure you know this. But do use the surfactant with Tenacity (or with any future sprays)


----------



## stormlight (Nov 27, 2018)

What was your plan of attack and what where your results?

I live in the bay area and have the same crab grass.

THanks


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Mine looked like that when I didn't use enough. Did you use the lower or higher rate?


----------



## Chuck S (Nov 5, 2018)

Nuclear option!

Not sure the subspecies of crabgrass here in Virginia but Quinclorac mixed with seed oil (per the instructions) took mine out almost overnight and left me with large bare areas where I was able to grow new grass within 10 days. I'd been trying to get rid of it by Bayer (Lowes stuff) weed killer with no success.

-- Chuck


----------

